# Neu: PC Games Hardware im super-flexiblen Monatsabo Print, Digital oder Plus



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neu: PC Games Hardware im super-flexiblen Monatsabo Print, Digital oder Plus*

						Es gibt bereits einige Möglichkeiten, PC Games Hardware regelmäßig im Abo zu lesen, ob Print oder digital. Ab sofort bieten wir für alle Unentschlossenen auch monatlich kündbare Print-, Digital- und PCGH-Plus-Abos an. Flexibler geht es kaum mehr.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neu: PC Games Hardware im super-flexiblen Monatsabo Print, Digital oder Plus*


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Juli 2018)

Ich finde diese Optionen gut 
Da ich aber von Auto auf Zug umgestiegen bin und jetzt auf dem Arbeitsweg ingesamt ca. 20 Minuten im Zug Zeit für mich habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen vom kostenfreien froumsnutzer auf den kostenfreien forumsnutzer und pcgh Zeitschrift Käufer zu upgraden 

Ist einfach angenehm im Zug was analoges aus echtem Papier zu lesen ...... ihr habt also einen Leser mehr....aber im echten Print.
Die abooptionen finde ich aber auch gut.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Juli 2018)

ENDLICH!!!

Danke, dann lege ich mir wohl spätestens nächsten Monat mal zur Probe ein Abo bei euch zu, ich will mal wieder PCGH lesen. 
Zwei Fragen aber:

a) Ist im Digital-Abo der Plus-Kram inkludiert oder nicht?
b) Lassen sich die Hefte auch im Browser lesen? Mein Tablet läuft mit Windows...


----------



## lutari (19. Juli 2018)

Beim PCGH Digital kann ich doch alle Artikel für 3,99€ pro Monat lesen und habe laut der Seite PCGH Plus dabei.
Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen mussen
Bei einem Jahresabo spart man dann 2 Monate pro Jahr und das ist ähnlich zu den Verkehrsbetrieben. Finde ich okay.

Dann finde ich aber das PCGH Plus für 3,50€ pro Monat von der Preis/Leistung sehr teuer, weil es nur eine Auswahl der Heftartikel enthält.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juli 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Optionen gut
> Da ich aber von Auto auf Zug umgestiegen bin und jetzt auf dem Arbeitsweg ingesamt ca. 20 Minuten im Zug Zeit für mich habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen vom kostenfreien froumsnutzer auf den kostenfreien forumsnutzer und pcgh Zeitschrift Käufer zu upgraden
> 
> Ist einfach angenehm im Zug was analoges aus echtem Papier zu lesen ...... ihr habt also einen Leser mehr....aber im echten Print.
> Die abooptionen finde ich aber auch gut.



Ich mag alle Abonnenten.  Insofern bleib gerne bei Papier. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ENDLICH!!!
> 
> Danke, dann lege ich mir wohl spätestens nächsten Monat mal zur Probe ein Abo bei euch zu, ich will mal wieder PCGH lesen.
> Zwei Fragen aber:
> ...



Das Digitalabo umfasst alle Digitalvarianten, inklusive Plus.



lutari schrieb:


> Beim PCGH Digital kann ich doch alle Artikel für 3,99€ pro Monat lesen und habe laut der Seite PCGH Plus dabei.
> Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen mussen
> Bei einem Jahresabo spart man dann 2 Monate pro Jahr und das ist ähnlich zu den Verkehrsbetrieben. Finde ich okay.
> 
> Dann finde ich aber das PCGH Plus für 3,50€ pro Monat von der Preis/Leistung sehr teuer, weil es nur eine Auswahl der Heftartikel enthält.



Genau, wer ein längeres Abo abschließt, bekommt einen Rabatt oder eine Prämie oder beides. Dafür streckt man mehr Geld vor. Wer das nicht will, kann die Monatsvariante nehmen.

Ich finde 3,50 Euro nicht so teuer, denn dafür bekommt man einen Monat lang unfassbar viele Artikel. Klar bekommst Du als PDF-Abonnent auch das Archiv, aber nicht jeder mag PDFs.


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juli 2018)

Servus, find ich grundsätzlich gut. Derzeit habe ich das Print DVD Abo und die Werbefreiheit online.

Bisher konnte ich mich aber nicht durchringen, für die zumeist in Heften bereits erschienenen Plus Artikel nochmals mein Abo hoch zu stufen ob der Bequemlichkeit. Hat sich an der Konstellation auch etwas getan?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juli 2018)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Servus, find ich grundsätzlich gut. Derzeit habe ich das Print DVD Abo und die Werbefreiheit online.
> 
> Bisher konnte ich mich aber nicht durchringen, für die zumeist in Heften bereits erschienenen Plus Artikel nochmals mein Abo hoch zu stufen ob der Bequemlichkeit. Hat sich an der Konstellation auch etwas getan?



Solange der Gesetzgeber da unterschiedliche Mehrwertsteuersätze aufruft, können wir leider kein Digitalabo "dazu geben". Sonst wird auch das Printabo mit 19 Prozent Märchensteuer abgerechnet und das killt uns.
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juli 2018)

Ach schade, in jedem Fall danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mal mein Versprechen wahr gemacht und mir das monatlich kündbare Digital-Abo zugelegt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juli 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mein Versprechen wahr gemacht und mir das monatlich kündbare Digital-Abo zugelegt.



Ich prüfe es persönlich nach (nee, nur ein Witz).


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich prüfe es persönlich nach (nee, nur ein Witz).


Bestellnummer ***** 

Wie läuft das ab - nach der Bestellbestätigung kann ich schon auf die aktuelle Ausgabe zugreifen, aber den Werbefrei-Kram fürs Online-Angebot gibts später noch in einer seperaten Mail, richtig?
Habe ich mit dem Monatsabo auch Zugriff aufs Heft-Archiv?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juli 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bestellnummer *****
> 
> Wie läuft das ab - nach der Bestellbestätigung kann ich schon auf die aktuelle Ausgabe zugreifen, aber den Werbefrei-Kram fürs Online-Angebot gibts später noch in einer seperaten Mail, richtig?
> Habe ich mit dem Monatsabo auch Zugriff aufs Heft-Archiv?



Also den ganz genauen Ablauf kann ich Dir in Deinem Fall nicht sagen, aber es ist schon mal gut, dass Du hier einen Account hast. Den brauchen wir nämlich für Werbefreiheit und PCGH Plus. Da bekommst Du auf jeden Fall eine separate Mail, um die Aktivierung durchzuführen.

Und ja, Du hast damit auch Zugriff auf das Heft-Archiv.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2018)

Sehr gut. Dann schaue ich mal, was im Laufe des Abends noch so kommt. 
Aber herrlich, mal wieder durch eine PCGH zu "blättern". 

EDIT: Gerade den Post geschrieben und schon kam die Mail. 
Da stand zwar "Online-Abo-Aktivierung nicht erfolgreich" oder so, aber funktionieren tut es trotzdem...


----------



## Laudian (23. Juli 2018)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob man mit der Bestellnummer alleine schon was anfangen kann, aber vorsichtshalber habe ich die mal entfernt


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2018)

Oh... Naja... Danke. 

Eine weitere Frage noch, dann gebe ich Ruhe:
Wie kann man denn auf dieses Heftarchiv zugreifen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juli 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Oh... Naja... Danke.
> 
> Eine weitere Frage noch, dann gebe ich Ruhe:
> Wie kann man denn auf dieses Heftarchiv zugreifen?



Das PDF-Archiv gibt es direkt bei shop.computec.de. Dort anmelden und dann findest Du das sicher.


----------



## TobiTopper (11. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich prüfe es persönlich nach (nee, nur ein Witz).



Taaadddaaaaa;

So. Ich gehöre zu den üblichen Verdächtigen und habe jetzt auch ein Jahres-Digital Abonnement abgeschlossen. Kannst es ebenso gerne überprüfen, Lach. Das alles auch nüchtern um diese Zeit, und wohl überlegt getan! Grins. 

Im Ernst, ich freue mich. Endlich was zu tun, looool. Will mich halt perfekt vorbereiten auf mein neues System! Da kommt ihr gerade richtig mit dem günstigsten Abonnement und das auch noch Online All Inklusive. Perfekt. 

Tschüss und bis bald hier sagt der Tobi alias Topper 🤓😎


----------

